# Nikon Shooter switching to Canon What Should I get?



## cristhefoxian (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
I've decided I want to go Canon. I have a little over $5000 to spend. I'm looking to shoot Weddings, but I will also do Fashion and Commercial stuff. Besides the 5D Mark II what lens would you recommend to go with it to start off? I can get one of these and just rent the others until I can afford them. Thanks in Advance!

Lenses I'm interested in:
50mm 1.2 or 50mm 1.4
70-200mm 2.8L USM or 70-200 2.8L IS II USM
24-70mm 2.8L USM


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 3, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 3, 2011)

This is gonna be fun!




Nikon is better, why switch?


----------



## JimCoventry (Jun 3, 2011)

If I were in your shoes, and had 5 grand to spend, I would get 2 7D's... one for backup or to carry a second lens which is fantastic when shooting weddings. One with 24-70 the other with 70-200 or a 50.. but you should think about a 100mm LS macro (fantastic lens and tack sharp) great for those "his and her" ring shots where you want to rings to fill the lens. Don't get me wrong the 5DMKII is great, but for weddings? Not necessary. Portraits... different story. Both do very well with video where Nikon really is still working to keep up on.

I know the 5D is not a cropped factor camera and the 7D is - but so what? How many 40"x60" prints will come out of a wedding?

And don't forget strobes. Canon 350's are great but a couple radio poppers and some Vivatars for off camera strobe is a great way to go.

You might have some change left over to buy some stands.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 3, 2011)

What does full frame have anything to do with large prints?


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 3, 2011)

A psychiatry appointment.


----------



## usayit (Jun 4, 2011)

I am about to enter home construction and remodeling.  Besides a hammer, what other equipment do I need?

Seriously...  thats what it sounds like.   What focal lengths did you primarily depend on with the nikkors?  Then those should be the similar tools you need in Canon....  never mind the fact that you are switching.   Your needs should be driving equipment decisions and that does not change with the brand


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 4, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> A psychiatry appointment.


 
Agreed. I was going to suggest getting your head examined. Same difference. Especially if you have the Nikon equivalent of what you want with Canon. It is not the brand of camera that makes photos that sell, it is the photog.

That said, I doubt you are going to work both in commercial, fashion and weddings. Do you intend to run 3 very different marketing campaign at the same time? It could get expensive.

The first thing a pro does is not spend money that doesn't need to be spent. Not exactly what you are doing... it seems to me.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe op only had a prosumer old nikon and a kit lens.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 4, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Maybe op only had a prosumer old nikon and a kit lens.


 
We should bet on it.

I'll go with, they had a d3000.


----------



## MWG (Jun 4, 2011)

Why o why.

I shoot canon, and now feel "trapped".


----------



## EPPhoto (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't switch...my .02¢

Sent from Erics iPhone!   (2) Nikon D300 50mm 1.4, 17-55 2.8, 70-200 2.8VRII, 24-70 2.8, 85mm 1.4, (2) SB900


----------



## cristhefoxian (Jun 4, 2011)

OP here thanks for all your loving support. I have a D300, D90 as Back up. 50 1.4, 17-55 2.8, 70-210, 60 2.8 Macro. Anyone interested in Buying?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 4, 2011)

might go quicker in classifieds


----------



## cristhefoxian (Jun 4, 2011)

MWG said:


> Why o why.
> 
> I shoot canon, and now feel "trapped".


 

why do you feel trapped?


----------



## MWG (Jun 4, 2011)

Trapped by my investment in glass.


----------



## cristhefoxian (Jun 4, 2011)

why not?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 4, 2011)

I find it interesting that you have 5k to spend and you think canon somehow has better image quality, but you are using two consumer Nikons.  Yes, the equipment does matter.  But at the top of the line in either canon or nikon, the differences are almost meaningless, except where Nikon is superior.  Pick up a D3S or even a D700.  The only reason that even remotely makes sense to switch would be if you were more interested in video than photography.


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2011)

cristhefoxian said:


> Nikon Shooter switching to Canon What Should I get?


:lmao:  Weddings, fashion, commercial. All very technical. Having to ask what to get implies you don't yet really understand the technical aspects of doing photography.

$5000 isn't a great start, but it's a start. You'll need everything you've listed so far, plus at least one backup camera body. Get the 70-200 that has the IS. 

What's your budget for the lighting and grip you'll need to shoot the fashion and commercial stuff?


----------



## Joshonator (Jun 5, 2011)

You might want to also consider the 135mm f2L lens, I've heard great things about it, if that's a useful focal length to you. 

In addition I doubt anyone has a full frame nikon and equivalent value canon equipment so any opinions stated here are most likely pure dogmatism.


----------



## Psytrox (Jun 6, 2011)

Why would you want to switch to a different brand when you're already used to Nikkon's button and menu setup?


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 6, 2011)

You might also want to get a Catzeye focusing screen for both bodies.  Just sayin.


----------



## camz (Jun 7, 2011)

Really if you're switching to Canon, the first thing you should really do is to get a cool looking avatar like mine.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 7, 2011)

Is this a troll post? Are you serious? This has many of the makings for a wind-up post. New poster. Vague idea of what is needed. Big-time professional aspirations in three wildly different fields. A mere $5,000 budget. Something seems oddly amiss to me.


----------

